# Das Arbeiten



## jackiemar

Hi!
I just start to learn Deutsch, and I'm confuse bc  in Langenscheit's book says that  Das Arbeiten (sing) and in a POns Worterbuch says die Arbeit (sing) and die Arbeiten (plural).

Maybe  Das Arbeiten has another meaning ,which?

thank you!
vielen Danke!


----------



## heidita

*das Arbeiten* viene del verbo

Para sustantivar un verbo se usa el artículo neutro y mayúscula, verbo en infinitivo

Das Arbeiten

Das Singen

Das Kaufen


----------



## jackiemar

Gracias pero el significado es el mismo no? es decir seria como : el trabajar
 otra pregunta me puedes decir q significa Blumentopf?
Gracias


----------



## jackiemar

Perdona era Topfblumen 
Gracias


----------



## jebbe

> Gracias pero el significado es el mismo no?


No, "die Arbeit" es "el trabajo", "das Arbeiten" representa la accion de trabajar. Creo que es como "el trabajo" y "el trabajar", pero mi español no es suficiente para estar seguro.
jebbe


----------



## jebbe

"Topfblumen" son "flores de maceta":* http://dict.leo.org/esde?lp=esde&p=/gQPU.&search=maceta

*EDIT: This discussion might belong in a new thread...


----------



## jackiemar

Gracias Jebbe por todo , ya me quedo claro

Tschüss


----------



## jebbe

Es correcto que "das Arbeiten"  significa "el trabajar" en español? No lo encuentro en leo...
Gracias,
jebbe


----------



## boyaco

> Es correcto que "das Arbeiten" significa "el trabajar" en español? No lo encuentro en leo...


 
ja, das stimmt. 
heidita hat das erkärt.


----------



## jebbe

boyaco said:


> ja, das stimmt.
> heidita hat das erkärt.


Ach so, da habe ich mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt - meine Frage war, ob im Spanischen genauso substantiviert wird wie im Deutschen (was ich aufgrund von jackiemars Post vermutet habe) und ob die Bedeutung dann die gleiche ist. Aber das ist jetzt klar, danke!

jebbe


----------



## heidita

jebbe said:


> Ach so, da habe ich mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt - meine Frage war, ob im Spanischen genauso substantiviert wird wie im Deutschen (was ich aufgrund von jackiemars Post vermutet habe) und ob die Bedeutung dann die gleiche ist. Aber das ist jetzt klar, danke!
> 
> jebbe


 
Ich glaube da hatten wir die Frage nicht richtig verstanden. Eigentlich gibt es einen kleinen Unterschied. Im Spanischen wird das Verb mit dem maskulinen Artikel substantiviert.

Das Arbeiten: el trabajar

Das Rauchen: el fumar.

El fumar es malo.
Das Rauchen ist schlecht.

Obwohl hier in beiden Fällen der Artikel ausgelassen werden könnte.


----------



## jebbe

Vielen Dank! Dass es im Spanischen nicht der Artikel im Neutrum ist hatte ich fast vermutet. 

jebbe


----------

